# Tree sap - How to deal with?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

This probably doesn't belong in this section but it didn't seem to fit any other the more specific forum sections!

What's the best way to deal with tree sap on a car, especially sap that has been on the surface for quite a long time and has well and truly solidified?

Cleaning a family members car yesterday it was absolutely covered in tree sap, little rock hard drops all over the car. I assume that a tar remover would deal with it nicely as it's essentially just a strong solvent, so hit the spots with AutoSmart Tardis and it did precisely bugger all. Tried it with a strong APC solution afterwards and still nothing.

Are there any products that are actually capable of loosening up spots of tree sap for removal or would it just be best to pick up some plastic razor blades and accept they're going to need carefully scraping off one by one?

Thanks.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It's not a problem I have but there's a video here


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Tree sap - How to deal with?*
Power wash same day and it's easy, never leave it there longer.:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hot shampoo wash 

Gonz.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah hot water is very good at helping soften it up. Follow that with alcohol hand sanitiser on an MF cloth and it gets it right off! Also a good tip on clothes too (I've got a pine tree and lime tree in my back garden and I keep sitting on things with blobs of sap so my clothes are getting covered in it!)


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've just watched a selection of sap removal videos from the link above and to be honest they were more than contradictory Imo, as for just water that works on fresh sap, but not on week old stuff.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Chainsaw, cut the trees down, problem solved 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Tardis / solvents wont work on tree sap as this is essentially aphid poo and mainly sugar https://treesurgeryshenfield.co.uk/blog/what-is-this-sticky-stuff-all-over-my-car As you've discovered it's best not to let it harden if possible. I've found warm water soaked for a few minutes in car shampoo solution can help soften and aid removal, otherwise you may need to clay it

Pine resin on the other hand does require a solvent such as Tardis to remove it

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Many moons ago before I found DW my cousin had the same problem and tried T-Cut!!!!!!!
When that made a mess without removing the sap but leaving a scoured patch she called me.

We used a tar remover which did the job.

In your case I'd attack with the least aggressive methods first.

Hot shampoo wash.
Then tar remover.
Clay may cause marring meaning a polish may be needed.
Not a big problem, but probably less gentle than the first 2 methods.


----------

